# I'm a fat basterd



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

In order to gain muscle and strength which I've not done in years iv been having to eat like those guys on world's strongest man well sort of actually only about half the calorie intake of what Eddie Hall has but it's still a lot I go as high as 5600 calories and as low as 4500 calories, most days I'm round in the middle of those two numbers, now Im not taking steroids so a lot of these calories are making me fatter, for a while I was having good about 3800 and I was okay not lean but okay, Although people are mentioning I'm looking bigger and I don't mean fatter and I'm getting stronger every time at the gym. I'm loving the gym sessions but not having to run to work I'm the morning making me out of breath, feeling heavy, sweating. I'm not supposed to be a big guy the only reason why I'm as big as I am now is because of years of lifting and eating lots I'm now 17 stone. What are your guys thoughts on what I should do I'm torn between the two being much stronger or being leaner and feeling better healthier. Wish I could have both, I'm wondering if doing lots of cardio in the morning with no food in my belly could make me loose some fat whiles still being able to eat loads and be strong yeah I know I still won't be lean by doing this maybe help feel less shitty


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

so you 're saying you're a big moffo ?

can you post pics ? 

don't know how it will work for you , but I like IF ing . also , there is no reason for you not to be muscular and feel healthy at the same time hun ,just work on your stamina a bit more

x


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Too be honest you cannot have it both ways, I've tried. I play Rugby. I was pretty strong at 17 stone but as I'm knocking on a bit in years I decided to slim down to help me get around the park a bit quicker. I dropped down to 14 and a half stones, I'm certainly quicker now but I'm getting hammered in the front 5 (scrum) as I'm not as strong as I was. Weight shifted has dropped in the gym too. You've only got to look at many professional rugby teams to see how forwards carry weight and are strong whereas backs don't and are quick with greater endurance.

For the average bloke it's finding a place somewhere in the middle between strength and speed where you are happy.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Jack of blades said:


> I'm wondering if doing lots of cardio in the morning with no food in my belly could make me loose some fat whiles still being able to eat loads and be strong


 Cardio sucks for weightloss ime. It also makes me hungry. Strength training knocks spots off cardio for losing weight, bigger muscles mean you burn more calories even whilst sitting down. It's not going to matter when you pile the food in during the day, it's the amount you consume. If you want to lose weight you need to eat in deficit.

Edit - I'm not saying don't do cardio, it is very important that you do.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

anna1 said:


> so you 're saying you're a big moffo ?
> 
> can you post pics ?
> 
> ...


 What is IF ing? Yeah I know you can but I don't think you can be really strong and be slim at the same time if your natural unless your one of those weird people that are naturaly skinny but ridiculously strong.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Jack of blades said:


> What is IF ing


 Intermittent fasting. Generally popularised here as the 5/2 diet. Eat what you want 5 days a week (within reason) and on the other 2 (non consecutive) 500 cals max all day


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> Cardio sucks for weightloss ime. It also makes me hungry. Strength training knocks spots off cardio for losing weight, bigger muscles mean you burn more calories even whilst sitting down. It's not going to matter when you pile the food in during the day, it's the amount you consume. If you want to lose weight you need to eat in deficit.
> 
> Edit - I'm not saying don't do cardio, it is very important that you do.


 Yeah I'm best waiting for a while I think until I'm satisfied with what I've gotten out of it then reduce my calories. I just hope I don't die from heart attack before then from having to much fat. When people put a spoon or two of pea nut butter in there shakes, i'm putting half the tub in lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> What is IF ing? Yeah I know you can but I don't think you can be really strong and be slim at the same time if your natural unless your one of those weird people that are naturaly skinny but ridiculously strong.


 Interminent fasting is when you pick a time frame to fast . I do a 16:8 ratio . That means that I will eat from 2pm -10 pm . But it suits me because I dont really eat breakfast ever . So I workout early in the morning fasted .

Being healthy is one thing . Being ripped like those models is another . What do you really want to do ?

x


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Jack of blades said:


> don't die from heart attack


 I believe you are under 35, so unless there is strong family history this is unlikely to happen. Get your gp to test your cholesterol levels, it's usually just a case of ringing them up, you won't need to see your gp, they'll issue a bit of paper for a blood test and you ring for results. If they are in check being overweight at your age because you lift isn't something I'd personally worry about until I got older. If chol markers are high losing weight will help but what you actually eat probably won't make any difference


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I am a of proponent of cardio. i know @ElChapo harps on about it too. I am convinced that cardio has a secondary effect on weight-loss even after the cardio session has finish. Your body becomes more efficient at weight-loss. Not much evidence to back that up but I have seen it myself. A machine might say you have burnt 5-700 cals in one hour, but you heart is still beating at an elevated rate afterwards.

I know personally that when doing cardio i lose a lot more weight than what I should be losing if simply looking at the calories burnt during that 3 x 1 hour sessions per week.

Not to mention the other benefits, better gym performance, sleep, more energy, better delivery of nutrients to the body and muscles, look better.

(although i am not sure why marathon runners look like they are gaunt and ill)


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

JohhnyC said:


> I am a of proponent of cardio. i know @ElChapo harps on about it too. I am convinced that cardio has a secondary effect on weight-loss even after the cardio session has finish. Your body becomes more efficient at weight-loss. Not much evidence to back that up but I have seen it myself. A machine might say you have burnt 5-700 cals in one hour, but you heart is still beating at an elevated rate afterwards.
> 
> I know personally that when doing cardio i lose a lot more weight than what I should be losing if simply looking at the calories burnt during that 3 x 1 hour sessions per week.
> 
> ...


 Yes, the fat burning pathways and genes are activated when you do regular cardio and this effect sticks around when you arent actively engaging in exercise.

Every must be done in moderation, marathon running is excessive and breaks down the body. It actually increases the risk of illness.


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Jack of blades said:


> In order to gain muscle and strength which I've not done in years iv been having to eat like those guys on world's strongest man well sort of actually only about half the calorie intake of what Eddie Hall has but it's still a lot I go as high as 5600 calories and as low as 4500 calories, most days I'm round in the middle of those two numbers, now Im not taking steroids so a lot of these calories are making me fatter, for a while I was having good about 3800 and I was okay not lean but okay, Although people are mentioning I'm looking bigger and I don't mean fatter and I'm getting stronger every time at the gym. I'm loving the gym sessions but not having to run to work I'm the morning making me out of breath, feeling heavy, sweating. I'm not supposed to be a big guy the only reason why I'm as big as I am now is because of years of lifting and eating lots I'm now 17 stone. What are your guys thoughts on what I should do I'm torn between the two being much stronger or being leaner and feeling better healthier. Wish I could have both, I'm wondering if doing lots of cardio in the morning with no food in my belly could make me loose some fat whiles still being able to eat loads and be strong yeah I know I still won't be lean by doing this maybe help feel less shitty


 You dont have to be obese to be strong, Ed coan is one of the strongest men of all time and he was fairly lean in his prime.

You need to slowly burn off the fat while maintaining your strength. You should be able to reach a legit 15% bf without losing strength.

You might have to put the strength gains on hold for a bit, but you will feel and look much better and if you are strong now, you will still be strong then.

I would cut down to 10% and stay under 15% year round. There are many extremely powerful people who stay relatively lean while being extremely strong.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

ElChapo said:


> You dont have to be obese to be strong, Ed coan is one of the strongest men of all time and he was fairly lean in his prime.
> 
> You need to slowly burn off the fat while maintaining your strength. You should be able to reach a legit 15% bf without losing strength.
> 
> ...


 Yeah but I said without steroids Eddie **** wasn't natural. I've been lifting a long time I know how it works to be strong and that's to be super anabolic (eating lots) unless you have the genetics to be strong easily and be slim as well. Iv been really lean before and there was a lot big difference in my lifts. I'll give it a month more or two and then I'll slowly loose weight whiles trying to lift the same weight


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> What is IF ing?


 Insane Fu**ing. @anna1 loves a bit of IFing :thumbup1:


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

nWo said:


> Insane Fu**ing. @anna1 loves a bit of IFing :thumbup1:


 Your fat you need to take notes with this post to lose that big belly


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

nWo said:


> Insane Fu**ing. @anna1 loves a bit of IFing :thumbup1:


 True , true

x


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

Actually I feel pretty good now, some guy bless him had downsyndrome or something but he said to me oooooh you've got massive muscles I couldn't help but burst out laughing with the way he said oooooh lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Jack of blades said:


> Your fat you need to take notes with this post to lose that big belly


 *You're.


----------



## Jack of blades (Apr 2, 2017)

nWo said:


> *You're.


 You're always correcting me lol


----------



## ElChapo (Apr 7, 2017)

Jack of blades said:


> Yeah but I said without steroids Eddie **** wasn't natural. I've been lifting a long time I know how it works to be strong and that's to be super anabolic (eating lots) unless you have the genetics to be strong easily and be slim as well. Iv been really lean before and there was a lot big difference in my lifts. I'll give it a month more or two and then I'll slowly loose weight whiles trying to lift the same weight


 If you want to be as strong as possible natural, you can still be lean. Steroids can just get you to a higher level of strength.

You don't have to get "very lean" , but you don't have to be obese to be strong. Just stay under 18% bodyfat. These guys aren't lean and strong because of steroids, but they are stronger than normal humans who take steroids and don't have their genetics. You can be lean and strong without taking steroids.


----------

